# Wieviel Blei?



## Skopi82 (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wieviel Bleikügelchen benötige ich zum richtigen ausloten der Pose. Habe eine 0.30 Mono Schnur und eine Pose von 3 gr. wieviel Gramm Blei muss ich dann zum richtigen ausloten der Pose mind. befestigen in einem schwach fliesenden Gewässer? Gibt es da eine Faustformel?


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Blei?*

Erstmal eine Schnur von maximal 0,25 aufspulen. Das ist auch schon das allerhöchste, wo das grade noch fischbar ist. Besser noch eine 0,20er-0,25er. 

Als Jungangler würde ich dir eine 0,25er empfehlen.

Es gibt auslotbleie, welche du auf den Haken klemmen kannst. So kannst du schnell die Tiefe ausloten. Wenn du sowas nicht hast, dann klemm ein schweres Kneifblei (+1g) kurz vor dem Haken leicht (!!!) auf die Schnur. Nun ausloten und wenn du fertig bist, dann machst du das Bleischrot vor dem Haken ab. Aber nur so leicht raufklemmen, das du es mit den Händen leicht abbekommst und auf keinen Fall eine Zange oder dergleichen nehmen, das beschädigt nur die Schnur.

Kneifbleie empfehle ich von der Firma "Dinsmore". Diese sind sehr gut verarbeitet, keine Kannten und Ecken und sie sind sehr weich, d.h. man kann sie leicht mit den Fingern zudrücken und wieder öffnen.


----------



## u-see fischer (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Blei?*

Um die Frage einfach zu beantworten, Du benötigst 3 Gramm um die Pose auszuloten.

Eine Pose mit einer Gewichtsangabe von 3 Gramm sollte dann auch 3 Gramm tragen, wobei diese Tragkraftangeben auch so eine Sache ist. Einige meiner Posen schauen mir nach dem ausloten, mit der auf der Pose aufgedrucken Tragkraftangaben, zu weit aus dem Wasser heraus. Zusätzliches Blei ist dann notwendig.

Zur Schnur, wofür willst Du denn die Pose einsetzen? Wie Allrounder schon schrieb, eine 0,30 Mono kann u.U. deutlich zu dick sein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Blei?*

3 Gramm ist nur bedingt richtig. Du musst alles andere auch einrechnen (Köder, Wirbel etc), jedenfalls dann wenn der Köder über Grund angeboten wird. Eine geschmeidige 0,30er Schnur geht in Ordnung, wenn die Rolle vernünftig wickelt. Ich selbst nutze auch eine 3g Pose mit 0,30er Schnur zum Aalangeln.


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Blei?*

Möchte der TE denn ausloten (also die Tiefe perfekt einstellen) oder austarieren (die Pose perfekt bebleien, sodass der Fisch am wenigsten Wiederstand spürt) ?


----------



## u-see fischer (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Blei?*

Ich verstehe seine Frage als austarieren.


----------



## Skopi82 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Blei?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe seine Frage als austarieren.



Ja ich meinte es zum austarieren.


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Blei?*

Ok. Dann kann dir keiner eine genaue Angabe machen. #4 hats schon geschrieben. Ausprobieren ist die Devise. Wenn du mit Maden auf Kleinfische angelst, oder aber mit einem ganzen Tauwurm 10cm über Grund auf Aal, dann verändert das alles...


----------

